# Different shade of blue for some users?



## presley (Oct 25, 2011)

I notice that some of the users have a different shade of blue for their user name.  I don't think they are moderators, as some only have a couple posts.  Just wondering what it meansl


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2011)

After you click on their name the shade changes - like a link does.


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> After you click on their name the shade changes - like a link does.



Cool!  That's fun.


----------

